Ask HN: Why isn't Hacker News open-source? - Arinerron
======
dkokelley
If memory serves me correctly, it was (is) [1] open sourced on the Arc
language, but certain spam catching and ranking algorithms were made closed to
prevent gaming.

[1] [http://arclanguage.org/install](http://arclanguage.org/install)

------
personjerry
IIRC Lobsters[0] is an open-source[1] alternative, if you want.

[0] [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

[1] [https://github.com/jcs/lobsters](https://github.com/jcs/lobsters)

------
niftich
HN is basically an instance of the arclanguage's example app, 'news.arc'.

See:
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

------
smt88
It's a product intended to benefit for-profit companies, and it doesn't
require community input to function. What benefit is there for anyone if it's
open-source? It's hardly the best UX in this category of software.

------
nwrk
There is also open source Telescope app, Meteor self-hosted hacker news/reddit
website

[1] [http://www.telescopeapp.org/](http://www.telescopeapp.org/)

------
joeblow9999
What does that even mean?

